#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Security >  >  What You Should Do If Your Account Is Hacked!

## Moana

Hi Mates!

If you feel insecure or have that gut feeling whether your account's been an account, the first thing you should is to change your password to safe zone yourself.

Suppose if you cannot log into your account try resetting your password via your mail email if this doesn't work as well go for the recovery account option. If all the above ones fail then you've to contact the company.

Always notify your friends about your account been victimized in hacking. 

Hope this was useful, in case if you have anything to discuss further, do share your comments down below! :love:

----------


## Bhavya

> Hi Mates!
> 
> If you feel insecure or have that gut feeling whether your account's been an account, the first thing you should is to change your password to safe zone yourself.
> 
> Suppose if you cannot log into your account try resetting your password via your mail email if this doesn't work as well go for the recovery account option. If all the above ones fail then you've to contact the company.
> 
> Always notify your friends about your account been victimized in hacking. 
> 
> Hope this was useful, in case if you have anything to discuss further, do share your comments down below!


Here in this article, they explained the steps we should do immediately when we find out that our Facebook account is being hacked, Hope it will be helpful

----------

